# Jack............



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Jack will be making new memories this weekend in his new adoptive home! One-year-old Jack came to YGRR because his owner was moving and they could not take Jack with them. Jack was brought to the YGRR veterinarian where he was found to be in good health. Repeat adopters had been waiting for a younger dog that would get along well with other dogs. Jack was the dog they were waiting for! His adopers say it's like Jack has always lived there and has settled in beautifully with their family. Jack's future is now secure!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jack is gorgeous. He deserves the best and sounds like he got it. Welcome home Jack.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great story! Thank you for helping Jack finding a loving home.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good story!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Way to go YGRR! Great to hear that Jack is fitting in perfectly.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to the lucky family who adopted Jack-what a goregous Golden Boy he is. 

I wish them all many years of love and happy times.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on Jack! May he and his new family be very happy together.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Yay, Jack! What a handsome boy. So glad YGRR found him a good home.


----------

